# Kids and Catfish



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Took the family and Dave and his Family up to Steve's Catfish pond today to get the kids in on some fishing action. We had a great time and caught some fish. Dave'soldest sontook home the winning fish at 10 lbs. It was a great day and we brought home plenty of catfish for dinner. But the best thing was seeing the kids and their face light up when they caught/saw a fish.

Here's my daughter with her Princess fishing pole:










Helping daddy pull in the big one. Dave's oldestsonlooking on.










Finally get it on shore:










The end result.










Dave wrestling his youngest boy's fish.










And then his oldest with the biggest fish of the day at 10 lbs.








http://underwaternut.smugmug.com/photos/626973607_fQWM3-M.jpg


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

good job Jon! i cant wait till i have a youngin i can take fishing!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

gotta love them ponds i take my girl friend up there so she can do some catfishing in stead of taking her to the river to wait hours for a few bites


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (8/22/2009)*good job Jon! i cant wait till i have a youngin i can take fishing!


Well get to it man. Kids are a blast. Best thing ever.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and awsome :takephoto cant wait for my son to get old enough that i can take him fishing!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The kids had a blast. Thanks for the idea. 



















They'll remember days like this for a long time.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome kids time I need to take my son and wife....Do you have a phone # for the pond?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

It's called Steves Farm www.stevesfarm.net .They're up in walnut hill. Open for fishing on Friday afternoon, all day Saturday or by appointment. Closed on Sunday. 850-327-4020. It's a family run operation, top notch peeps upindare. Thumbs up!


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

What kind of bait we're ya'll using? I've caught a few river catfish on hot dogs...just don't like the messy chicken livers, but hey, whatever works is what I'll use. My boy keeps begging me to take him up there


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *redfishin'JR (8/24/2009)*What kind of bait we're ya'll using? I've caught a few river catfish on hot dogs...just don't like the messy chicken livers, but hey, whatever works is what I'll use. My boy keeps begging me to take him up there


Not what you want to hear, but we were using chicken and fish livers. The stinkier the better.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Jon and Dave, thats one of the better ways to get kids hooked on fishing.:clap:clap


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

That's what I figured, but hey, if that's what works I'll use it when I go


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Everytime I go, I take crickets... and always catch as many fish as I can afford???


----------



## stevesfarm (Apr 18, 2011)

Also, marshmallows, raisins, and hot dogs. The best thing about them is that if the fish don't bite, you can eat 'em! I have thrown a bare hook in when the fish are feeding and caught em. Shrimp heads, Filet mignon, whatever you want to try will probably work.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

my buddy has the new lake record i believe its 22lbs


----------



## stevesfarm (Apr 18, 2011)

*Full in Nica*



CatHunter said:


> my buddy has the new lake record i believe its 22lbs


If he caught a 22 pounder that should be the record. I was out of pocket at the time, but I heard that someone had set a new record. Back around last Octoberish maybe? I'm in Nicaragua right now, but when my folks came to visit, they brought me down some catfish. Grilled em up for supper tonight! Talk about fine eatin! :thumbsup:We used the recipe for grilled fish on Dad's website [stevesfarm.net] Thanks for all the positive comments on PFF. They help make it worth the trouble for us!!!


----------

